# What games are you currently playing?



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

Title says it all - what are you playing, or have you played today?

Call of Duty 4, PC, here.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 9, 2009)

There's a thread that was just made about this and it didn't last but meh.

I'm playing SSBB, guilty gear X2, tekken5, crystalis, 7th saga, fire emblem gaiden, and starfox adventures. There's a few more but i'll save you the agonizingly long list. lol


----------



## Wreth (Jan 9, 2009)

Fallout 3


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 9, 2009)

Twilght Princess, my second time ever

I really missed much on my first time, didn't know I was able to buy a Hawkeye in Malo's shop Oo


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2009)

Ultima Online, on a really great free shard


----------



## Laze (Jan 9, 2009)

Played today:

_Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City_
_Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles_
_Sega Bass Fishing_
_Cho Aniki_
_Sonic The Hedgehog 2 [Master System and it's sodding difficult]_

I figured my Wii needed some attention since I've been playing a lot of PS3 as of late.


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jan 9, 2009)

Trying to finish svr08 (PS2)
Then start playing svr09 (PS2)


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 9, 2009)

MP3: Corruption- going through a second time to get all the goodies. Have 75% of the expansions, and at the point of heading to Phaaze.

Zelda II: The Adventures of Link- I've been playing this since I was like 4 and still haven't beaten it yet. Have one palace to go before I fight Ganon.

Super Mario Galaxy- still getting all the stars playing as Luigi.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 9, 2009)

smash bros. brawl
gears of war 2 on 360 (feel free to add me^^ my gamertag is Apppel)
burnout paradise on 360


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 9, 2009)

Wario Land: Shake It! - The final boss is hard as Hell. XP

Super Mario Bros. 1-3+Lost Levels - Still as good as I remember.

Sonic The Hedgehog (Genesis) - It's all right. I'll likely get the other games later.

Kirby's Dream Land 3: Never played it before. It's awesome.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Jan 9, 2009)

Conker's Bad Fur Day - n64 version.... AGAIN XD
Wanted to give it another go. It has been a while.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 9, 2009)

I am playing Call of Duty: World at War.  Mostly online play because I don't suck at it.  XD  Both versions.  (PS3 and Xbox)


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jan 9, 2009)

I've played Motorstorm and Team Fortress 2 today. Oh, and the original Spyro.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 9, 2009)

pheonix said:


> fire emblem gaiden



Of all FE games why are you torturing yourself with Gaiden?!

CounterStrike: Source, Day of Defeat: Source, Half Life (All of them in a row, HL1 to Ep2), Fire Emblem 1 (I guess I shouldn't yell at you for Gaiden when I play 1), Fire Emblem 10, Left 4 Dead PC, and Audiosurf

I play too much at once, I play maybe thirty minutes to an hour of each at most a day :X


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jan 9, 2009)

Left 4 Dead PC

I'm goin' to play Arashi no Yoru ni and Higurashi DS games when i get my new DS lite.^^
(My tail is wagging!)


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 9, 2009)

BlackDragonAlpha said:


> Left 4 Dead PC



If you want another player, hit me up. I'm fngdarkferret on Steam.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 10, 2009)

_


			
				Attorney at Lawl said:
			
		




			
				Black Dragon Alpha said:
			
		


			Left 4 Dead PC
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

_


			
				Attorney at Lawl said:
			
		

> If you want another player, hit me up. I'm fngdarkferret on Steam.



Same here. Dark Thoughts on Steam.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 10, 2009)

My I direct your attention to my Backloggery


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 10, 2009)

pitchblack said:


> _
> 
> Same here. Dark Thoughts on Steam._


_

Not found.

I need the name you use to log in, not the name you use in multiplayer._


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 10, 2009)

Use the search function in community. Right at the top of the page when you search that. And I can't find you with the name you provived either.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Jan 10, 2009)

currently playing mvc2

servbot rocks.. XD


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 10, 2009)

Grand Theft Auto Vice City

Had to give it another go


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Jan 10, 2009)

I just finished Bioshock and Fallout 3, so now I'm just fiddling with WoW and Spore. ^_^


----------



## .Ein. (Jan 10, 2009)

Guilty Gear ISUKA, PS2.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 10, 2009)

Holsety said:


> Of all FE games why are you torturing yourself with Gaiden?!



I play gaiden cause it's free and i actually haven't beat it yet. (wish it was fully translated though)


----------



## Talvi (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm currently playing Street Fighter III 3rd Strike. If anyone wants a match, I play online with both GGPO and 2DF (though GGPO keeps freezing for me).


----------



## Sernion (Jan 10, 2009)

Might and Magic 8. Can't believe how 3DO went bankrupt when they made such great games.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jan 10, 2009)

Dwarf Fortress, Animal Crossing and Eversion (http://zarat.us/tra/offline-games/eversion.html )


----------



## zangooselover (Jan 10, 2009)

CoD: World at War


----------



## Vexer (Jan 11, 2009)

Dead space (1/2 way done on imposable mode)
FE sacred stones, sword of seals, and shadow dragon(i think)
Fallout 3
Gears of war 1 and 2


----------



## Lukar (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm slowly playing Sonic the Hedgehog 2006. I'm pissed at... whatever level I'm at as Sonic.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 11, 2009)

Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask and Animal Crossing: City Folk


----------



## Euchre777 (Jan 11, 2009)

Trama center 2, Twilight Princess, a little SSBB and whatever else is in my "DS CARRING CASE POCKET O' DOOM!" when im bored at school.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 11, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I play gaiden cause it's free and i actually haven't beat it yet. (wish it was fully translated though)



To be fair, 1-8 are 'free' too <_<;  And Gaiden has shit for a story, so a translation is only even needed for the menu.

Bought Mirror's Edge and my computer has randomly started hating Steam games so I've turned to playing Brawl again... I miss Audiosurf and L4D :<


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 11, 2009)

the Ace Combat series form 4 and up

that and pokemon emerald...at the same time


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm back to playing WoW, but sorta meh. Gotta admit, Northrend isn't doing much for me.


----------



## Teracat (Jan 11, 2009)

-Persona 4.
-Persona 4.
-Persona 4.

I can't stop. I may have to go to rehab for this.



Laze said:


> _Cho Aniki_



WHOAH.


----------



## Laze (Jan 12, 2009)

Teracat said:


> WHOAH.


 
The game's freaking funny, man. They should release them all on Virtual Console and I'd snap them up quicker than a fat kid to deep-fried ham cake.

And I got myself a copy of Fallout 3 over the weekend. And I must admit, I'm slightly disappointed. After work I think I may have myself a massive session on it.

Slightly miffed that you can't really play as some kind of mutant or anything from the outright Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Absinthe (Jan 12, 2009)

Donkey Kong 64 and Metroid Zero Mission.


----------



## Tails Fox (Jan 12, 2009)

Sonic Unleashed and Sonic Chronicles. Stuck on Chronicles, but progressing nicely on Unleashed


----------



## AlexX (Jan 12, 2009)

Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine



Tails Fox said:


> Sonic Unleashed and Sonic Chronicles. Stuck on Chronicles, but progressing nicely on Unleashed


Where are you stuck in Chronicles? I've beaten the game, so I could probably help you out.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm currently playing Armored Core for Answer (PS3) I need to finish the missions on Hard. Burnout Paradise (Working on my Elite licence)Suikoden (Currently having problems with the last boss) Metal Gear Solid 4 (Making a 2nd go through cause I love that game) Shin Megami Tensei Imagine (Currently on Act 5) Call of duty 2 (Still have yet to beat it once) Yeah my list goes on


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm currently playing

with myself. .O.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm currently playing
> 
> with myself. .O.



That game is so overrated.

No story, ploddingly slow gameplay, anticlimactic boss battle, poor controls...


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> That game is so overrated.
> 
> No story, ploddingly slow gameplay, anticlimactic boss battle, poor controls...



They fixed most of those problems with the latest patch.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 12, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> They fixed most of those problems with the latest patch.



Really?

Is there a downloadable free trial?


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Multiplayer, I play Garry's Mod, Left 4 Dead PC and EmpiresMod 2.1.1

Singleplayer, currently into the "S.T.A.L.K.E.R" series. Pretty creepy but brilliant.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 12, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Really?
> 
> Is there a downloadable free trial?



No, and you have to pay subscription fees. 

But they're coming out with an expansion soon! =D


----------



## Laze (Jan 12, 2009)

Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City [just to pay off loan #2] and a bit of Little Big Planet with a few guys I know offline. No Fallout 3 as I genuinely cannot be arsed with it.


----------



## ceacar99 (Jan 12, 2009)

Sernion said:


> Might and Magic 8. Can't believe how 3DO went bankrupt when they made such great games.



same with looking glass studios and black isle.....

anyway my list...

ww2 online(great game, but looks like crap)
resident evil 0 for gamecube. just gotta love classic horror .


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 13, 2009)

I've replayed Call of Duty 4 and 5 and I'm currently playing Far Cry 2 on PS3.


----------



## Seas (Jan 13, 2009)

Combat Arms.
There are so many bad things about this game, but the good things seem to balance it out to an actually good game.


----------



## Beck (Jan 13, 2009)

Fable 2 =0


----------



## Dragon King (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm playing Diary of Jane on my custom Guitar Hero 2 for 360


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 13, 2009)

I just finished Half Life 2 Episode 2, and now I'm replaying Portal. =)


----------



## Arc (Jan 14, 2009)

Bioshock.

Somewhere beyond the sea...somewhere waiting for me~


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 14, 2009)

COD5.....have to re-rank myself all over again since i'm back at school on my roomies box


----------



## X (Jan 14, 2009)

gmod .-.


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 14, 2009)

Blue Dragon, DOA4 (Yes, I do have an unhealthy attraction to Ryu Hayabusa =P), Ninja Gaiden 2, FF4, Sonic Unleashed, and some other ones, but I forget =P


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 14, 2009)

still playing Twilight Princess
just finished the Temple of Time
I have already 15 hearths, 3 bombbags, the giant bomb- and rupee bag (the 1000 one) D: but only 36 poe's souls :<

I'm trying to restore Ilia's memory now

first time I'm playing it so carefully


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 14, 2009)

Halo 3
Mercenaries 2 (if I am in a destructive mood)
Fable 2 (not much anymore since I beat the game)
COD 4 (occasionally)
GTA 4


----------



## Lukar (Jan 14, 2009)

Nothing. D: I play Hexic occasionally, but my games have gotten boring. *Could totally use a shopping spree at GameStop*


----------



## Sulfide (Jan 14, 2009)

Funny, I won a 25 dollar gift card.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

Holsety said:


> To be fair, 1-8 are 'free' too <_<;  And Gaiden has shit for a story, so a translation is only even needed for the menu.



Everyone has a different opinion so I might like the storyline but it's too late to find a fully translated version.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 14, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Everyone has a different opinion so I might like the storyline but it's too late to find a fully translated version.



I meant shit for story as in it doesn't even exist, Mila goes missing so everyone goes out to blow up Doma... Thats the entire story really, theres one tiny interesting detail in there that doesn't make it any less crappy though. What translation are you using, if any? If you don't have one a guy named Starwolf_UK made a reasonably decent one I can get for you.

Mr. Awesome has inspired me to replay the HL series, but since I didn't like 1 nor do I own it I'll start on HL2 and work my way through them.

Also Fire Emblem 9, I tend to be constantly playing at least one of them :X


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 16, 2009)

Tales of Hearts.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 16, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2 =D


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 16, 2009)

Counter Strike source as alway XD Yep not even getting bored after 4yrs of css and 3 yrs of cs 1.6 XD


----------



## Corto (Jan 16, 2009)

Scarface: The World Is Yours for the PS2. Kicks the living crap out of any other sandbox game for this console (except maybe Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction). I love this game.


----------



## Marty (Jan 17, 2009)

Bioshock. I can't stand it and I have no idea why I'm playing it through.


----------



## PeppermintRoo (Jan 17, 2009)

- Nethack  (On and off, because it's infuriating, but I will one day ascend.)
- Battle for Wesnoth
- Urban Terror


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 17, 2009)

halo, oblivion, and fable 2 are the most recent but now that i think about it i want to play harvestmoon 64 i love it even tho it is pointless other than to find every thing and get soo board with it you want to kill every thing. but that is when you go to another game.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 18, 2009)

Bomberman Kart - PS2

i've been playing it since i got it last saturday ^_^


----------



## Talosar (Jan 18, 2009)

Marty said:


> Bioshock. I can't stand it and I have no idea why I'm playing it through.



It was the same for me, very recently. Well, I suppose I can stand it, but I don't like it much. Yet I, too, felt the need to suddenly finish it, a couple of weeks ago.
I suppose it was nice to get the achievements, seeing as I have the XBox  360 version.

As for right now, I'm going through a lot of my old games. I'm playing Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 fairly consistently, though.


----------

